# Floundering Report 7-27-12



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Water Vis was pretty good. Started around tide shift (10:00 pm). Wind was around 5 mph or less out of the NW. Stayed till around 1:30 am when I had a malfunction with my trolling motor. Wire shorted and caught fire, I quickly grabbed the wires and gave them a salty bath while disconnecting them from the battery. Other than that episode I did ok. No complaints here. Got me some flatties, alone time with mother nature, and something to work on after cleaning the fish. Man I love living in the south !


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice mess Slayer. Nothing like the quiet time gigging to make you appreciate where we live.Slayer what does your boat look like and we will holler at you if we see you. 16 foot sundance skiff here. Check out Gulf Coast Fishing Connection for alot more post and there is a gigging contest going on. $8.00 entry fee and some great giggers.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Where do ya register at? I am in a Dawson 16' skiff. Cant miss the lil 200 watt lights dangling from the bow and the hummmmmm of the honda 1,000 gen


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php
Scroll down to fishing contest.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Man, missing trying to get gigging. Coaching son's travel ball team this summer is killing my opportunities to get out but i can't complain bc I love it more. Just curious, where were ya at Slayer? I hope to get out sometime again starting in mid august...


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Went again last night and the visibility was awesome. Very slight wind from the west. These were stuck in the cotton bayou area in Orange Beach. Largest one I got last night was 22"


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

That 22 inch fish would have put you second in the gigging contest and there are always some very nice prizes.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Just my luck, i get in the contest and I wont stick another over 15". Thinking about it anyways


----------

